# [SOLVED] CoDWAW crash on startup.



## AlienWarlord (Jan 20, 2009)

The problem. 
I insert the dvd, click either play mp, or sp/coop.
The game starts to load, the screen goes black then goes to desktop with error.

What I know and have done to correct problem.
I have checked my system stats against the minimum requirment of game. 
I gave it an A+ and yes I do know how to do that. 
I uninstalled game and reinstalled twice. 

I was able to play CoD WAW for about 2-3 weeks with two problems: (1). Finding more than 4 out of 318 coop servers and (2). joining the servers that I did find. 
after the 3rd week it started crashing to desktop. 
I play CoD4 on max settings and it works just fine. 

It still does the same thing.

Please give useful input.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: CoDWAW crash on startup.*

did you do any upgrades? changes to your system? no programs installed?


----------



## AlienWarlord (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: CoDWAW crash on startup.*

The only thing that I might have downloaded would be windows update.


----------



## AlienWarlord (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: CoDWAW crash on startup.*

^^^^^^^^^
And the patch.


----------



## Harmonizer (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: CoDWAW crash on startup.*

I am experiencing the same exact issues. Although I never got the game to launch. I have been working with Activision support adn they have had me upgrade Direct X, sound card drivers, video drivers, etc. and it still does not work. I too can play COD4 and COD5 will full settings.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: CoDWAW crash on startup.*

Are you getting any error when starting the game? If so post what it says. Are you trying to play through Steam?


----------



## Harmonizer (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: CoDWAW crash on startup.*

For single player, the COD WAW logo appears, my screen shifts resolution momentarily, then flash black and back to desktop. When I try multiplayer, same thing, then when deskstop appears, the follwoing error appears: Error During Initialization. Unhandled exception caught.

Still working with Activision support. We are beginning to repeat things they have asked me to do before. Much talk on the blogs reagarding sound card issues. Is this game just one of those software lemons linke Windows ME?

I have a steam account and play much through it. I bought this game from Best Buy online cuz I had Best Buy bucks. I don't wish to dump this game at GameStop, but I am losing patience. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Just looking for a great co-op campaign game like L4D1/2.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: CoDWAW crash on startup.*

Here are some fixes that I found with a google search.


If you're in Vista, setting the compatibility mode to XP SP2 worked for me. To do that, right click your CoDWaW.exe in C:\Program Files (x86)\Activision\Call of Duty - World at War (No (x86) if you're in a 32-bit system. Change the drive as necessary, of course.) and then go to Properties -> Compatibility, check the "Run this program in compatibility mode for:" box and then select "Windows XP Service Pack 2" from the dropdown menu, hit apply, then give it a shot.

A more common solution is to go to Control Panel -> Phone & Modem Options -> Modems and then to disable any modems you're not using. This didn't work for me, since I didn't have any modems set up. This seems to work for anyone who has extra modems set up.

The final workaround is to go to Control Panel -> Sound and right click your main sound device (e.g. 'speakers') and go to Properties -> Advanced then select '24 bit, xxxxx Hz (Studio Quality)' (The x's can be any number, so long as the rest is the same.) this one tends to work for those who don't already have their sound set to this. I, however, don't have 24 bit sound available for my setup, so this didn't work for me personally.


----------



## Harmonizer (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: CoDWAW crash on startup.*

The info you found concured with Activision Support's latest post regarding the modem. I have subsequently uninstalled it and upgarded my video driver and I am in business. Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: CoDWAW crash on startup.*

So everything is working fine?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: CoDWAW crash on startup.*

or post here what the error says 

sometimes a windows update could mess it up so check if recently there was an update installed, if so undo the update and try again


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: CoDWAW crash on startup.*

Fellas please read before posting. Thanks "The info you found concured with Activision Support's latest post regarding the modem. *I have subsequently uninstalled it and upgarded my video driver and I am in business*. Thanks for taking the time!"


----------



## Harmonizer (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok...game was working great. Lots of fun. My first shot at Co-op, my sound disappeared. I was on Yahoo IM with my buddy. Now the sound is gone for single player, co-op, and multiplayer. Game and computer restarts did not help. My in-game audio settings are same as my buddy's whose sound works. Crazy. Any ideas?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah ok first reinstall the latest Realtek drivers. Then follow these steps.

If you have a mic, plug it into the front panel audio jack and COD will start up just fine. If you don't have a mic, do this:
FOR VISTA ONLY
* Go to Start then Control Panel 
* Double click on the Sound Tool 
* Click on the Recording tab 
* Right click and select "View Disabled Devices" 
* Enable the Stereo Mix 

WINDOWS 7 and VISTA (if above does not work)
* Open Realtek Software (Download Here)
* Click the little folder in the top right corner that says "connector setting" when highlight with pointer
* Then check the box that says "disable front panel jack detection"
* Play the game
__________________


----------



## Harmonizer (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry llacrossedude7, I am running XP SP3. Sorry for the confusion and thanks so much for your help. I hope to not bother you much longer.
Harm


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Do what i said about Windows 7 it should work for XP as well.


----------



## Harmonizer (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok...game is working fine now. It appears that the modem you had me delete reappeared under my phone and modems settings; perhaps after a restart. By going back and removing it, the sound has returned. IF you know a way to permanently delete the modem, that would be appreciated. Otherwise, I can actively delete it as it reappears to play. I don't restart my computer that often. Cheers.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ill see what I can find


----------



## cuchlane (Dec 26, 2008)

Go to Control Panel/Sounds & Audio Devices. Under Hardware find Unimodem Half Duplex Audio Device and disable. Also make a clean sweep of your audio drivers and reinstall in case of conflicts. I did this the first time I installed WaW and it played well for months until a driver update enabled the Unimodem and the game refused to start. i disabled the modem again after cleaning up my audio drivers and it's back and playing better than ever. Beware of driver download programs that can cause conflict and always go to the manufacturers' website to download. Most importantly, clean up those drivers and disable that unimodem.


----------

